
A dataset of crimes committed in Buenos Aires - ramadis
https://github.com/ramadis/delitos-caba
======
simonw
Nice data! I grabbed a copy and loaded it into Datasette here:
[https://delitos-caba.now.sh/](https://delitos-caba.now.sh/)

Here's how I did that:
[https://gist.github.com/simonw/eb5ad8e55d75bbc3003dd9e5d6eb4...](https://gist.github.com/simonw/eb5ad8e55d75bbc3003dd9e5d6eb438b)

Here's an example SQL query showing the top barios: [https://delitos-
caba.now.sh/delitos-6395324?sql=select+%22ba...](https://delitos-
caba.now.sh/delitos-6395324?sql=select+%22barrio%22%2C+count%28%2A%29+as+%22count%22+from+delitos++group+by+%22barrio%22+order+by+%22count%22+desc+limit+100)

~~~
ramadis
nice work!

------
Mountain_Skies
Judging by the very low numbers in Puerto Madero, the government must not
consider vandalism in the park to be a crime.

~~~
ramadis
probably they don't file a police report. they must be used to it by now.

